# which sprayer to rent.



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i need to rent a sprayer that i can spray popcorn texture with and then switch over to paint. i don't know much about the capabilities of different sprayers but i have a large enough room that it will be worth my while to rent a sprayer for my patch and then spray the ceiling after. can you guys recomend anything that could do what i need.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

You may need to rent 2 different sprayers - check out Rona if you have one nearby. Their rentals are about the best priced. They have a Kraft model that may do the texture job for ya. :yes:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Buy a cheap hopper so you will have it for other repairs you may pick up.
Rent a paint sprayer.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> You may need to rent 2 different sprayers - check out Rona if you have one nearby. Their rentals are about the best priced. They have a Kraft model that may do the texture job for ya. :yes:


Great answer-- you will need a compressor to use hopper gun [ 69--100 bucks to buy] and rent a decent airless from a rental house [ usually 80 bucks a day] use a 517 or 519 tip for latex good luck!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

DSJOHN said:


> Great answer-- you will need a compressor to use hopper gun [ 69--100 bucks to buy] and rent a decent airless from a rental house [ usually 80 bucks a day] use a 517 or 519 tip for latex good luck!!!:thumbsup:


Yep, a hopper set up and an airless.
or
You could mix paint with the popcorn and spray the repair first, then lightly spray the whole ceiling with the popcorn/paint mix needing just your hopper set up. :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

now i'm going to change the direction a little bit. i have a hopper but i have never been happy using it. i think it might not work properly.Amazon.com: MARSHALLTOWN The Premier Line 693 SharpShooter I Hopper Gun with 45 Degree Angle Adapter: Home Improvement

this is the unit ihave. notice the little lever at the back by the fitting. the one you have to turn to let the air through. on my gun as soon as i turn the lever the air comes rushing through. of course the material does not come through until i pull the trigger which is normal(i think). i feel like the trigger should also control the air but on mine the air comes through wheather the trigger is depressed or not. i don't know if this is normal having never used any other one. the problem here is i have to turn the lever at the back and immediately start srpraying so i can get my seven seconds of spraying before my compressor loses pressure and the consistency changes. its ok for really small patches but for anything over a couple of sheets it can get pretty inconsistent. i'm just wondering if my hopper is working normally or if maybe it is missing a valve or something.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

If you are losing pressure after 7 seconds its the compressor. You may need a bigger one with a larger holding tank. I run about 40-50 lbs for med texture with small tip setting. With a mix of 60% water and 40% popcorn. The bigger the tip size the larger the compressor and tank need to be. It also helps to premix popcorn and let set up overnite. Give it a quick mix before starting then it will slide through gun like butter and give you a more consistant finish.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> now i'm going to change the direction a little bit. i have a hopper but i have never been happy using it. i think it might not work properly.Amazon.com: MARSHALLTOWN The Premier Line 693 SharpShooter I Hopper Gun with 45 Degree Angle Adapter: Home Improvement
> 
> this is the unit ihave. notice the little lever at the back by the fitting. the one you have to turn to let the air through. on my gun as soon as i turn the lever the air comes rushing through. of course the material does not come through until i pull the trigger which is normal(i think). i feel like the trigger should also control the air but on mine the air comes through wheather the trigger is depressed or not. i don't know if this is normal having never used any other one. the problem here is i have to turn the lever at the back and immediately start srpraying so i can get my seven seconds of spraying before my compressor loses pressure and the consistency changes. its ok for really small patches but for anything over a couple of sheets it can get pretty inconsistent. i'm just wondering if my hopper is working normally or if maybe it is missing a valve or something.


That is standard for hoppers. The only one I'm aware of that does not shoot air till trigger is depressed is the same I use, perfect for the small compressors

http://www.walltools.com/store/wallboard-texture-pro-hopper-gun-52-020.html

Another thing, turn pressure down a bit and have mud soupy, 1 new mixed bucket should be almost completely topped off with water (for orangepeel/knockdown)


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys. would have thanked you promptly but the website was not letting me on for a few days. i just ended up using my hopper and this compressorhttp://www.amazon.com/Makita-MAC700-Big-Bore-Compressor/dp/B0001Q2VK0.
its my trim compressor. it worked just like it always does. lots of waiting to catch up but it gets the job done. it would have taken longer and cost more to rent a machine to spray so i guess i came out ahead anyway.


----------

